

Rebasing Merge Commits in Git (a cautionary tale for software teams) - ryan-allen
http://notes.envato.com/developers/rebasing-merge-commits-in-git/

======
eddanger
When working with teams what is the problem with just doing "git pull" and
"git push". It seems this is more truthful, and merge commits are evidence of
what is going on with the repo. Rewriting history might simply appear nicer in
the log, but what is the point really?

~~~
johnb
The problem with the default git pull is that it treats every "give me what's
up on the server" as a first class merge commit.

It adds a lot of noise to the commit history if you're trying to differentiate
between "oh, this bug fix or feature was added into master/trunk/whatever" and
"oh, that was just bob getting the lastest code from upstream"

------
DanielRibeiro
Interesting. Would like to see how this compares to mercurial pull and
mercurial fetch (if it has the same problems, or not)

